# as2



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

So, I ordered anchor seal 2. Don't have it yet but was in need of immediate sealing of some apple wood. I ended up using some old floor finish and coated the entire thing. Good or bad choice?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 15, 2015)

Wood glue or latex paint would have been a better option I'd think. I don't know that a finish would do the same thing?


----------



## TimR (May 15, 2015)

only bad if you plan to finish some of the areas where you got that finish coated on it. May not be thick enough for prone to crack areas like end grain. If you have some old latex paint, that's always a good option too. 
One thing I'll add, there was a lot of flak when AS2 was released, as many felt it was inferior to original AS. You can still buy the original AS from the company, we've often had group buys of 5 gallon containers and get product cost discount.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Wood glue or latex paint would have been a better option I'd think. I don't know that a finish would do the same thing?


I globbed it on. I'll post pictures of the finish on when I get home.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

TimR said:


> only bad if you plan to finish some of the areas where you got that finish coated on it. May not be thick enough for prone to crack areas like end grain. If you have some old latex paint, that's always a good option too.
> One thing I'll add, there was a lot of flak when AS2 was released, as many felt it was inferior to original AS. You can still buy the original AS from the company, we've often had group buys of 5 gallon containers and get product cost discount.


I don't really have anything I can do with it. I'm not a turner and I prefer strong dark colors. This is not but I figured some turners on here might like it to stabilize.


----------



## TimR (May 15, 2015)

If it's meant to be 'stabilized', even more important to not coat anything but the end grain, otherwise any finish on outside would need removed to facilitate the stabilizing resin to penetrate.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

Of course. Newbie move. Lol. I have 11 much larger logs of the stuff sitting in the shop, so not much harm done.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 15, 2015)

Home depot or Lowes latex that someone ordered but didnt pickup or want pretty cheap sometimes 5.00 for a can or less.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Home depot or Lowes latex that someone ordered but didnt pickup or want pretty cheap sometimes 5.00 for a can or less.


I have a bunch of latex paint I just figured a poly finish would work out. Lesson learned and appreciated.


----------

